# Bailey Fest 2010!



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

ian, you da man. 

thanks.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes! I am going to try and get down there for it Ian! Seems like a great time to get a first run on Bailey.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

hopefully i can make it Ian. everybody should do what they can to get to Bailey, support the recreational release,it would possibly help with more kayaking oportunities in general in the future.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work!

Can't they just use some extra water out of strontia springs ahead of time, so there is a little buffer space to do a release weather the demand exists that weekend or not?

For that matter can't they just raise and lower strontia springs on a regular basis to make room for regular releases? Is S.S. even full? 

It sucks to think that rain could cancel it entirely.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Looking forward to it Ian. Great job!

It would be nice if they could take Dave's very logical option.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Dave Frank said:


> It sucks to think that rain could cancel it entirely.


Oh the irony.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave Frank said:


> Can't they just use some extra water out of strontia springs ahead of time, so there is a little buffer space to do a release weather the demand exists that weekend or not?
> 
> For that matter can't they just raise and lower strontia springs on a regular basis to make room for regular releases? Is S.S. even full?


Dave, using storage to deliver higher flows short term is a good idea. I've approached denver water about this, and we discussed it in detail. There's a ton of details and boundary conditions, but Denver Water has agreed to use storage to move more water than demand calls for if we can't meet the minimum 300 threshold for the event. They could probably deliver an extra 50ish cfs to help out the event, and they have been planning for this backup.

Strontia isn't the best storage to use as lowering the res sucks in sediment and causes water quality problems. Strontia is also a small res. Chatfield is much larger and is the reservoir targeted for storage if needed for the event.

I'll continue to explore using storage with denver water. At this point using storage to allow for significant flows (ie several hundred cfs) isn't something denver water is willing to do. Denver water has given me some specific reasons for this such as wanting to keep the water high in the system for flexibility, the fact that higher water has better quality and is easier to treat for water supply, and the fact that they have many boundary conditions on the reservoirs for recreation as well.

As for rain canceling the event... yes it would suck. Denver water has agreed to a rain date (probably labor day) if we get rained out. It would take a lot of rain to cancel the event, not just a little rain. It would take the amount of rain we are getting right now to cancel the event... its rare, but it does happen. I'm hoping we get a week or so of rain and its dry during the event.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

If anyone is new to this run, I'd be happy to show a new group down. If u can confidently read n run creek-style IV, and if u can shoulder a boat to walk a few times, then u will have no problems running Bailey with a guide. It's a familiar run to anyone who's local, but there's a few bad spots that are nice to have pointed out to you on your first time down. I'm sure they'll be tons of people, but thought I'd throw out the offer.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Freemont. Bailey should be at a good first timer level, and end of the season bailey is pefect timing for getting on it. Hoping to see some big grins from first timers at Bailey Fest.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I'm thinking about a first trip down Bailey during this event. I'm not at all opposed to walking where necessary, but I'm not sure my skills and comfort level are up for the run in general. I ran Boulder Creek this year for the first time at around 450 and had no incidents but was a little gripped dropping into Elephant. I've run and was comfortable on Lawson to 700, UCC to 525, and LCC to 860. Big T from the dam down at 400-500. Those are probably the creekiest runs I've done. I'm used to med-high water Ark (up to about 3k on the #s) and ran the Piedra at 1600 once (probably the biggest drops I've done). Oh, and I suck arse at playboating and only swim out of nasty holes. 

The run sounds fun to me but would definitely be a step up. So, does it sound like a good idea?

Also Ian, did Laurie tell you who is leading that Foxton cruise? I offered but never got confirmation from her. I think she may be in ID now.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

mjpowhound:

Based on what you've listed it doesn't sound like Bailey would be a step up at all. Take out the first fall of 4 falls, top part of Supermax and you have nothing solid class V. Take out Deer Creek and you have a class IV to IV+ run. All portages and scouts are very easy.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Just from talking with some people it sounds like there might be a pretty good turn out for this weekend. I think it's worth a reminder that there are some sensitive private property issues on Bailey. Specifically, 4 Falls is on private property. The property owners have been ok with boaters portaging the 1st fall and it's really important that we keep it that way. Remind people to be sensitive on that land: stay quiet, keep portages and scouts short, don't pee on their land. 

We should be cool about passing through the fishing resort areas too. There's no point risking conflict with the extra crowds on the run that weekend.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

You're more than qualified. You'd do fine.



mjpowhound said:


> I'm thinking about a first trip down Bailey during this event. I'm not at all opposed to walking where necessary, but I'm not sure my skills and comfort level are up for the run in general. I ran Boulder Creek this year for the first time at around 450 and had no incidents but was a little gripped dropping into Elephant. I've run and was comfortable on Lawson to 700, UCC to 525, and LCC to 860. Big T from the dam down at 400-500. Those are probably the creekiest runs I've done. I'm used to med-high water Ark (up to about 3k on the #s) and ran the Piedra at 1600 once (probably the biggest drops I've done). Oh, and I suck arse at playboating and only swim out of nasty holes.
> 
> The run sounds fun to me but would definitely be a step up. So, does it sound like a good idea?
> 
> Also Ian, did Laurie tell you who is leading that Foxton cruise? I offered but never got confirmation from her. I think she may be in ID now.


----------



## gregmcrae (Jun 14, 2004)

*Put in Parking*

Other than the usual put in parking spot, and the spot further upstream behind the ammo store(?), any suggestions on put-in parking that won't upset the locals/prop.owners?
Sorry if it has been addressed already...just doing some stealth surfing at work.
Can't wait to hit Bailey!


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

p.s., frontrangers: no pooping under the only tree @ bailey put in. that was lame to stand next to in the rain last week.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

MJ, Steve Dougherty is leading the foxton cruise. I think you'd be fine on bailey if you go with a good group who is willing to take the time to scout and give you beta. Walking the 3 big ones, bailey is mainly class IV with a good helping of IV+.

There is ample parking at the bailey business center, which is right across the highway from the ATF store. Please unload boats and launch at McGraw park, which is right behind the ATF store near the old bridge. After unloading gear, park the car across the street at the bailey business center and walk the short distance back to the put in park. Bailey business center has room for 30-50 cars and should have plenty of space. I'll have some signs up to point the way, its pretty easy. This has been ok'd by the bailey chamber of commerce folks and will keep people from parking on private property or in other businesses who might not like it. There is a map on the flyer and a few comments about parking. 

Also, just want to clarify about rain and the chance of canceling the event... Denver water will get a weather and flows check and make the call late in the week just before the event if we are go or no-go. This should give enough advance warning for boaters who will drive to bailey for the event. It has to rain A LOT to cancel the event, but I just want to make sure folks are aware that there is a small chance. Afternoon thunderstorms alone won't cancel it, but big monsoon rains could. We are getting a big monsoon wet cycle right now, and it seems unlikely that it would be really wet in two weeks also. I think we have a really good chance at decent flows. Part of the event timing selection was picking dates towards the end of the typical colorado monsoon to minimize chances of getting rained out.

Looking forward to a great weekend... Hope to see lots of folks there.

Also, feel free to come camp out at the group camp spot on FS 550. I'll make sure you can't mistake it... Should be a good time. The more the merrier.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Also a big Thank You to Angela Kuepper, who created the cool banner ads you see running to promote the events. 

-AH


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah! Thanks to Angela and Andy for getting the banner up and running. 

Also... for the class III boaters aspiring to class IV, check out the foxton run during the event. Its a fun run and gives you a creekin feel with intermediate difficulty. The boulder garden up top is good fun.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Yeah! Thanks to Angela and Andy for getting the banner up and running.
> 
> Also... for the class III boaters aspiring to class IV, check out the foxton run during the event. Its a fun run and gives you a creekin feel with intermediate difficulty. The boulder garden up top is good fun.


Hey Ian I have a buddy who is thinking about running foxton but she paddles a jackson 1.5. She stomped numbers in it at about 700 cfs, think she would do ok?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I think numbers at 700 is a tad harder than foxton. She should do fine.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

More detailed map for put in and parking.

1) Unload boats at McGraw park
2) Park shuttle vehicle at Bailey Business Center
3) Walk back to put-in
4) Launch at McGraw Park
5) Please don't use standard put in downstream at the gate to private property.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Damn, I would love to make it up there to check it out with y'alls!!! Thanks for putting it on... it sure will make it safer for us first timers... 

So for yet another comparison question.... how much harder is Bailey (minus the V's) than the Lower Taos Box? at least compared to the last third of LTB...powerline, rockgarden and the 'hour of power' ? thats kind of my NM reference, other than getting on the Ark a little...

Also what are the lowest bailey/foxton/waterton are runnable? 250cfs? for someone who doesnt mind a little mank...:]


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Abron... I've only done the LTBox once at low water. I recall lots of flatwater punctuated by class III/III+ drops in a river channel. Bailey without the big 3 is continuous class IV/IV+ in a small river / large creek channel. I'd say bailey is a 1/2 to almost a full grade harder than LTB.

As for minimum flows... I'm calling the minimum for the event 300 cfs in bailey, meaning that if we can't get 300, its not worth having the event. Everyone has their own tolerance for low water. I'd say 250 is a good minimum flow, and as you get down to 200 it would be supermank bone zone hitting tons of rocks with a high chance of breaking your boat.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

250 is G2G, especially if you're having this awesome event!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Abron... I've only done the LTBox once at low water. I recall lots of flatwater punctuated by class III/III+ drops in a river channel. Bailey without the big 3 is continuous class IV/IV+ in a small river / large creek channel. I'd say bailey is a 1/2 to almost a full grade harder than LTB.
> 
> As for minimum flows... I'm calling the minimum for the event 300 cfs in bailey, meaning that if we can't get 300, its not worth having the event. Everyone has their own tolerance for low water. I'd say 250 is a good minimum flow, and as you get down to 200 it would be supermank bone zone hitting tons of rocks with a high chance of breaking your boat.


Thanks for the feedback... sounds like a gem, especially for this time of year, Hope I can make, but i am not counting on it....:/


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

One week to Bailey Fest! 

I wanted to add a couple of clarifying points about the event. I used the term "recreational whitewater release" for the event, as thats the commonly used term in the boating community for events like this, but the Denver Water folks wanted me to point out that the water is released and used solely for water supply in accordance with water rights and water law and that Denver Water has the flexibility in the system to time water deliveries to accomodate the event. Its a nuance, but some words mean a BIG deal to the lawyers etc. 

Also, Denver Water is committed to the event and will do everything they can within their power to deliver water for the event. With that said its not 100% gauranteed as there are legally binding boundary conditions in the water law that will not allow Denver Water to run water through the tunnel if the south platte is flooding with excess water. Lots of complex water law behind all this. 

With that said, Denver Water thinks that there is a very good chance that they can deliver flows for the event. Denver water is also open to a rain date if this event gets rained out and the tunnel can't deliver flows.

Just wanted to put the disclaimer out there as the specific languange is a important to denver water and the lawyers and water watchers.

Below is what the denver PR folks drafted for the event.

The whitewater recreation community is organizing a weekend kayaking event on the North Fork of the South Platte River Aug. 14–15. 
 Denver Water’s operation of the Roberts Tunnel — which delivers water from Dillon Reservoir on the Western Slope to the North Fork of the South Platte on the Eastern Slope — affects flows on the South Platte River. While the utility must operate the tunnel solely for water supply purposes, the South Platte Protection Plan gives Denver Water the flexibility to manage the timing of flows to enhance whitewater recreation, when conditions allow. If weather and water rights limitations cooperate, Denver Water will be able to operate its system to allow for great kayaking flows during that weekend. 
 The South Platte Protection Plan was developed in 2004 by a variety of organizations, including Trout Unlimited, the Sierra Club, American Whitewater, the Colorado Division of Wildlife, Denver Water and the U.S. Forest Service. As a result of the plan, these groups have been able to work together to provide many high-quality kayaking days on the North Fork over the past several years. 
 Denver Water must consider many variables when managing tunnel operations. The utility cannot take water from the Western Slope unless the water is needed to meet demands in the city. Rain or lack of sufficient storage space on the Eastern Slope also mean Denver Water will take less water through the Roberts Tunnel.
 Historically, the weekend of Aug. 14–15 has had relatively high flows. Weather or water rights issues beyond Denver Water’s control, however, may cause these flows to be less this year. More information on conditions for the event will be available the week of the event.


----------



## bgallant (Jun 8, 2009)

What is the camping like? Can you fit small campers or only tents? How many spots are available?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

bgallant said:


> What is the camping like? Can you fit small campers or only tents? How many spots are available?


There is lots of camping off FS 550, and a fair portion of it will accomodate small campers. However, this is a popular area as it is close to the Colorado Trail, Buffalo Creek Mtn Bike Area, and Pine Valley Open Space. I don't know what Deepsouthpaddler has lined up for Baileyfest, but it is likely to be crowded.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The camping is free dispersed camping spots along FS Rd 550. I checked out the camping this past friday and most of the spots are open friday early am. The spots allow for pulling cars over in small pullouts and have ample space for tent camping beyond the pullout. I think I could accomodate up to 50 tent campers in the spot I have selected as long as boaters don't mind pitching a tent sorta close to each other. If you really need to be further away there are a few options. You may be able to find a separate spot to pull a camper in, but the spot I have selected likely won't allow for that. If you can get there early friday AM, you could possibly get the site right next to the one I've got my sights on, and could park a camper in the pullout along the road. The pull out for the site can handle space for a few cars, and the rest will park along the road, which isn't a big deal since the site is right on the road anyway.

The free camping is open to all boaters who come to the fest. It doesn't have any bathrooms or water. I'll bring a groover for all to use, but please bring your own water, and some firewood would be nice. I think its a pretty nice spot, and you can't beat the price... FREE.

Also, as lmyers points out, its a popular location. Forest service folks say the sites generally fill up by noon on friday. I went up there early this friday to check it out, and there were only a few spots already taken, and the big group site that would work best was open, as were plenty others. I plan on getting up there early friday morning to set up camp, as there are still plenty of spots left at that time. If anyone else is thinking about camping and can come friday early, let me know, we can snag two adjacent spots and get a primo campsite. I think the camping will work well for bailey fest.

Also, I think this is the best option for bailey fest that I have found. Its 15 mins from the takeout, its free, and it can accomodate a lot of campers. The pay campsites have limitations on how many vehicles and people you can have, effectively limiting group camping. There are a couple of group campsites that were already reserved. I have discussed camping on private land with some of the landowners in the area, but thats not likely to bear any fruit for another year or two...


----------



## bgallant (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, I am planning on bringing the family up and it looks like tent camping might be the easier route, just don't want to drive up and find out we cant find a spot!


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I'll bring a groover for all to use


I'm guessing you might need some back up tanks  Let us know.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Toni, backup tank(s) would help. I've got the standard eco-safe ammo can groover. If a lot of people show up, it will be full quick. 

If you are looking for the camp, I plan on having a broken creekboat there to mark "camp mankboat". Should be easy to find, even if its dark.

Also, if the weather gods smack me down and the event gets canceled, the party is heading up to gore for the weekend. If you are thinking about driving from a good distance and don't want to get skunked... you won't if you are cool with a gore backup, which has much more reliable flows.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Ian, What about renting an actual port-o-let? Probably not too much $.

Also what about some traffic cones/caution tape or even some kind of official looking banner to help stake a bigger claim? Have you talked to whatever ranger type figure has jurisdiction of the area? There may be group size limits, or a permit needed for oversize groups. If they are approached ahead of time and know that you are taking steps to control human waste this may alleviate many of the concerns they might have.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bailey Fest this weekend!

Talked to Denver Water this morning. They have enough storage to cover the event flows as long as the river doesn't go to free river. Free river happens when there is enough natural flow to meet 100% of the water needs. There would have to be a huge amount of rain to get free river, so I am optimistic that the event will go as planned. Target is 300 cfs out of roberts tunnel for the weekend. I'll get a good idea of weekend flows by thursday, and a firm go/no-go early friday. Check back here for details.

Thanks to Dave, I've got the poop storage covered.

I have talked with the forest service folks about the camping set up and we are good to go there as well.

Also, for clarification, free food and beer will be available at the takeout party saturday at the bailey takeout. Except for leftovers (if there are any) I won't have food/beer provided for camping. If you want to camp, bring whatever you need for yourself / group, and maybe a little extra and we will have a classic camp party. I'll have some basics like a couple tables, rain shelter, stove, fire pan, groover etc. 

Also, I'm planning on setting up camp early friday, paddling mid day, and camping out friday night before the event. Would like to rally a couple more campers / paddlers to help stake out the campsite and to paddle friday. I think Denver Water will turn on the flows friday. PM me or call if you are interested.

Thanks!
Ian
303-907-1373


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Breaking news... Oskar Blues is now a proud to be a sponsor of Bailey Fest! We will have a keg of Dale's Pale Ale at the takeout party, and we will have a monster ice chest full of Mama's Little Yella Pils (excellent pilsner) at the campground party Saturday night. The Oskar Blues beer will be free for all at Bailey Fest! 

Oskar Blues is a local Colorado Brewery that makes great beers and has a track record of helping out the boating community. Oskar Blues has lead they way in putting microbrews in cans, to the delight on many a river runner. Oskar Blues is also a proud sponsor of the Lyon's Outdoor Games, demonstrating a strong commitment to the boating community.

Thank you Oskar Blues!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Ian, do you need help getting it up there? I think I can make it up there with you on friday (no postpile), so I could easily swing up to longmont/lyons to pick it up. Let me know. BTW, Ian this is setting new records for the amount of beer that you bring to the takeout, your the man!


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

We need Ten Fidy Stouts


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Tom. Marty is bringing the beer and is the wizard behind the Oskar Blues hookup. You rule Marty! 

Takeout beers are an essential part of any kayaking mission, and the Bailey mission is looking like its gonna be stocked for beer. Come thirsty!

I'm hoping bailey will be running friday for a pre-fest run. I'll get an update from denver water late thur, and a final word on friday am. 

Bummer on the postpile trip Tom, but glad you can make it to Bailey.


----------



## raymod2 (Jul 22, 2010)

What is the "CW Cruise Sunday"? Is anyone planning on doing the Foxton run on Saturday?


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

*Two more First Timers*

My brother and I were thinking of coming up on Sunday for a run down Bailey, especially since we live so close by and haven't been able to find a guide to show us the portages and the lines yet. We're both pretty competent class IV+ boaters, having run stretches like Pine Creek, the Black Rock section of Clear Creek, Gore, and plenty others. Is there a group that would be willing to show us the lines on Sunday? Are playboats doable or do we want to bring something with more volume?


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*I know people that have taken playboats down, but it isn't a play run. **If you just want to make it more challenging with the smaller boat and regularly creek in your playboats, then you would be fine bringing them. **Otherwise since you two have never been down before, and there is a bit of a paddle in and out, I would recommend a bigger boat. 
*


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

It's doable for sure. I used to run my mr clean down and I can tell you it makes it harder. I like a creek boat in there but that's me. My playboat had me looking at the sky or river bottom an aweful lot. 

good luck and have fun whatever your decision is. I'm sure one of the groups would let you tag along as long as you have your safty gear with you. ie: throwbag pin kit etc...


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright, thanks a lot for the info. We've got an old Z, a Diesel, and a Gradient that we can choose to use if we really need it. Do you think it's a better idea to take the playboats, which we're used to running rivers in, or get into the larger volume ones that we're not necessarily used to?


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

raymod2 said:


> What is the "CW Cruise Sunday"? Is anyone planning on doing the Foxton run on Saturday?


Thanks to Steve Dougherty, Colorado Whitewater (CW) has a Foxton cruise (organized trip for club members) on Sunday in conjunction with this event.

For insurance purposes, you need to be a member of CW ($30/year) and sign a waiver. Here is a link to the club page: http://www.coloradowhitewater.org/


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vito,
Did you run Gore, PineCreek, Black Rock in your playboats? If so you are probably fine for Bailey especially if you dont mind a beating or two. It is pretty shallow though.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I prefer creekboats on stuff like bailey. Sure you can paddle a playboat if thats what you prefer. Creekboats offer increased safety on difficult runs, minimize pinning potential, are better for boat safety and boat rescues, and allow for enough volume to carry a rope, breakdown paddle, and safety gear. 

Please be safe...
http://www.coloradowhitewater.org


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

@JDHOG72, I ran Black Rock and Gore in an old Wave Sport Z, and Pine Creek in my kingpin. I'm leaning toward bringing the creek boat now. Thanks to all for the input. We were planning on bring pin kits, ropes, etc. no matter what boats we chose to bring.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Bring the Diesel.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

2 days til Bailey Fest! Yee-haw!

Camp will be set up early friday morning in the first mile of FS RD 550 after turning off of CO 126 from Pine. I'll have a green creekboat cut up into a gumbi man marking the campsite. Can't miss it! 

Takeout party saturday starting at 2PM after I get off the river. Takeout party will go til 6ish, then we will move the party to the campsite.

There may be lots of boaters putting in at the same time, or a lot of boaters clustered at the big rapids. Do your best to work together. Let fast groups pass. If you have a rescue and have ropes or people in the water, please send someone upstream to flag incoming boaters. Have fun, help each other out, and be safe!

I've gotten several "am I ready?" questions. Likely flows on bailey should be in the 300-350 range, which is a great level for first timers. Run it with a good prepared group and you should be fine.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bailey Fest is on! Green light from Denver Water on the flows. Denver water bumped up roberts to 200 today and plans to go to the target 300 cfs out of the tunnel tomorrow morning (fri). There is a chance flows could bump up a bit over the weekend, but as is, this should put about 350-370 in bailey for the weekend.

I'm doing a pre bailey fest run on friday... meeting at the takeout at 1PM. Come up up and paddle with me on friday. 

Got a camp spot snagged on FS rd 550. Its not the plan A spot I scoped out, but it will do fine. Come on up and camp, and be prepared to have fun and share some camping space with your boating buddies.

The water is on, I've got tons of food, the beer will be flowing, and the weather forecast looks great. Come on down and have some fun!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah... camp spot is on FS RD 550 ~1.8 miles from the turnoff on 126. Parking on the side of the FS road is cool.

Denver water thinks flows below cheeseman on the deckers section of the south platte should be in the 500ish range this weekend, providing class II beginner paddling. Foxton is a class III intermediate run on the NFSP. Bailey is a classic IV/V creek run, and cheeseman (V) may even be running. Its going to be a good weekend in the south platte drainage with something for class II-V boaters.


----------



## bobela4 (Apr 14, 2009)

i'll bring the Franks hot sauce!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I'm doing a pre bailey fest run on friday... meeting at the takeout at 1PM. Come up up and paddle with me on friday.
> !


Ian,

What time to you think you'll be firing it up on saturday morning? I can't make tomorrow but I'll be at the takeout sat. for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

We were talking takeout around 10 on saturday, but I think people will be up there all day so probably not a bad idea to spread it out a bit.
-Tom


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hojo, I'll be at the takeout at 10am on sat, but I've got a huge crew already. There should be lots of folks to hook up with tomorrow if you are looking for a crew. I know folks that are meeting early around 8, multiple crews mid day around 10-12, and several folks that are doing late afternoon runs too.

See you all there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bailey Fest is here! I am pumped! 

Final rally cry to pack up the car and head up to the south platte drainage for a classic weekend of colorado boating. There is something for every level of paddler going right now. 

This is the first release of its kind and a strong showing of support will greatly increase our chances of making this an annual event. Come on down and help make Bailey Fest 2010 a great event.

Got some Bailey Fest 2010 shirts (L, XL). I'll have them for sale at the takeout party for $15. 

Turn on the tunnel!


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

any predictions for the amount of swims tomorrow? i'm guessing anywhere for 15-20. we should get a pool going and keep a log book at the takeout. people can write stories about their trip and it would be a cool thing to bring back each year for the fest.

can't wait for the egos to kick in at supermax and watch people get worked!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Keep it clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*Release starts today (Fri) 1-5p*

Ian asked me to relay the latest info from Denver Water.
They're planning on releasing 300cfs through the Tunnel starting sometime between 1-5pm today. That should result in around 350-370cfs in Bailey. That of course is expected to continue through the weekend.

Enjoy. See ya'll out there this weekend.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*No Parking in Front of Liquor Store or Feed Store*

Another heads up for this weekend:
The owner of the Bailey Feed & Supply store (next to the Bailey liquor store) is not too psyched on boaters parking their cars, even temporarily, in their lot and will be towing anyone who does.

Please park across the street and then walk your boat across the street to the McGraw Park. Refer to the brochure in the very first post in this thread for the map and instructions regarding where to park and put on.

Kevin


----------



## JeremyTheMonster (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess I know where I'm not getting my future ranch supplies!


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

AW has put together a survey for you to relay your experiences over the weekend regarding the flows and the event. If you attend Baileyfest please fill out this survey as it will help us negotiate future releases and get them at the right flows.

AW page for the event

Baileyfest Survey

Cheers,


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

this is really great for you guys!! have a blast. wish I was there to enjoy the first scheduled release of Bailey!!! this is historic! get some for me!! -trev


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Ian, I know a bunch of folks have already said it, but getting this release is a HUGE accomplishment. Way to go! I've tried to get some dam releases done around here - unsuccessfully - so much respect! Hope it sets a good precedent for the future.

104F here today, which just adds to my Bailey Blues. Enjoy - wish I could be there!


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

additional observations:

i too met the owner of the feed store and she was under the impression that her bubble was about to be invaded. as boater's we have an opportunity to set a positive example in this small town. please be respectful and discrete. 

also, i met the owner of the four falls property while walking around first falls. she is a very nice gal who doesn't mind boaters using her property to scout/ portage. again though, we should limit our time doing so and keep in mind that we are trespassing. 

dan


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Regarding trespassing on the four falls land, I doubt it will ever come to this, but its possible that at this point kayakers have been granted an implied easement to portage across that property. Regardless, be respectful.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

CSP is out in force on 285.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ian,
I have never met you, but hope to some day. Ran Bailey today with a friend and had the time of my life. My first season paddling the V stuff and WOW, that run is amazing. Only bummer, my GoPro battery was dead by the time I get home, so I have to wait till tommorrow to view the footage.
Thanks again Ian for all your hard work.
PS, love your Gumby boat.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't make any of the group festivities on Saturday, but did get to boat on Sunday...Thanks Ian, it was nice to have a scheduled release and to see so many other boaters out there. Well done.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Make some money*



danger said:


> additional observations:
> 
> i too met the owner of the feed store and she was under the impression that her bubble was about to be invaded. as boater's we have an opportunity to set a positive example in this small town. please be respectful and discrete.
> 
> ...


I find it odd that no one put up a $5 to park sign in their lot. Not very entrepreneurial.

A sign would be nice for an area like 4 falls so we know we are on private land.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

There are "No Trespassing" signs facing the river in two potential takeout eddys. Although I used a spot where there wasn't one.

Rather than more "No Trespassing" signs, someone should approach the landowner and suggest a sign at First Fall with their restrictions for using the portage. We should take it upon ourselves to make the sign.

It’d be good to also designate one takeout spot rather than wear away the bank in several places.




hojo said:


> A sign would be nice for an area like 4 falls so we know we are on private land.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

cadster said:


> There are "No Trespassing" signs facing the river in two potential takeout eddys. Although I used a spot where there wasn't one.
> 
> Rather than more "No Trespassing" signs, someone should approach the landowner and suggest a sign at First Fall with their restrictions for using the portage. We should take it upon ourselves to make the sign.
> 
> It’d be good to also designate one takeout spot rather than wear away the bank in several places.


I agree, and to be more clear, it would be nice to have a sign that says, "boaters, stay on the path, you are on private land" I always try to avoid the no trespassing signs. Problem is, anyone can nail a sign to a tree even if it's supposed to be public land. Something more proactive is what I'd like, esp. if the owner is willing.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

Great job on this Ian! Best kayak event I have even been a part of. First Class all the way


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! Bailey Fest 2010 was a great sucess. We had nice medium flows when most of the state is dry, great blue sky summer weather, tons of boaters, a fun takeout party, and a rager camp party. The turnout was huge. My guess is that we had 100 boaters paddle Bailey Saturday, and reports were that 30+ boaters paddled Foxton as well. There were about 100 people at the takeout party, and it was a great time. Folks came from Wyoming, New Mexico, Durango, Telluride, Silverton, Glenwood Springs, and all over the Front Range from Ft. Collins to Colorado Springs. 

Thanks to all the folks who came out to Bailey Fest, you made it a great time! Thanks also to all of the folks that helped out with the party, the camp, cleanup, loading and transporting stuff. Much appreciated.

Thanks to Marty @ Jackson Kayaks, Jon @ Confluence Kayaks and Oskar Blues. We had a great takeout party thanks to their generous support. If you do business with them, say thank you for their help. 

Also, a big thanks to Dave Bennett and Denver Water for providing great flows over the weekend. Please send Dave comments and thanks about the event. If Denver Water has documented positive feedback on the event, it will help our cause. You can email Dave @ [email protected] or you can write to David Bennett, 1600 West 12th Avenue, Denver, CO, 80204-3412. Please send your comments... its a big deal. Dave had to convince senior Denver Water folks that this was a good idea. Your comments will show that we appreciate it. 

I sold all the T-shirts I had, but had several requests for more. I will print up another batch. PM me with your size if you want one. They are $15.

Hope to see you all next year...

Turn on the tunnel!

P.S. I was overwhelmed by the gratitude and thanks over the course of the weekend. I appreciate it!


----------



## nckayakgrrl (Dec 13, 2009)

*paddling bailey this afternoon 8/16*

paddling bailey anyone intrested meet at take out around 3:30 call joel 
303 870 3985


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Ian is the man. If Sean Lee can't find a way to talk shit about your event you know it was flawless.

Wish I could have seen Tom swim...but I've already seen that this season so it's nothing new for me. In his defense I know of a few good boaters swimming there. He shook off the beatdown in fine style and was later seen telling the story of that swim to crowds of minimally attired chicks as we closed down Boulder's classiest venue.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

Bummed I missed it! Looks like it was a ton of fun!

Bring on Tom's beatdown video!!


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds like a blast, wish I could have made it. Got some nostalgia for that run.


----------

